# DNS und VPS



## iAZ (31. März 2009)

Hallo,
ein bekannter von mir hat einen VPS bei netclusive. Ich habe einen account bei ihm auf dem Server und möchte nun meine Domain (Strato) dorthin umleiten. Ich möchte aber keine einfache domainumleitung, sondern sowas wie DNS.
Wenn ich den Server anpinge und die Adresse im Browser aufrufe komme ich zur Confixx konfigurationsoberfläche.
Und ich will die Domain nicht über den bekannten Hosten

Danke für eure Hilfe
AZ


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. April 2009)

Ich versuche das mal zusammenzufassen.
Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du eine Domain bei Strato und möchtest das die Domain auf eine Website verweist die auf dem VPS deines Bekannten ligt?
Dafür müsstest du einen DNS A-Eintrag bei Strato setzen können (wenn du keine weiterleitung willst)
Ob Strato das unterstützt kann ich dir nicht sagen

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## iAZ (5. April 2009)

Hi,
Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe. aber das Problem ist, das wenn ich den A-Eintrag ändere ich zu der confixx seite des V-Servers gelange. Irgendwie haben die da noch nen Name-Server dazwischenstehen oder so was. Die IP leitet zu v1234ncsrv.de um und ich brauch zum beispiel für web1.v1234.ncsrv.

AZ


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (6. April 2009)

Du musst die URL die du da weiterleitest in Confixx eintragen.
Wenn du auf web1.whatever.com willst musst du einen CNAME Eintrag machen nicht A. Das wäre dann aber im Prinzip wieder nur eine Weiterleitung.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

